# 11th Emotion: A seriously inspiring adventure!



## Danny (16/2/15)

So I came across this incredible persons adventure through a friend on facebook and have been following his blog as he keeps going on this adventure. I think it is an amazing endeavour to take on in our times. 

Dont know if anyone else is following it but think the more likes and followers he gets the more motivation so if you have the time have a read of his experiences so far. Here is a little about it from his blog and a link:


About the 11th Emotion and Reynier van Zyl:

I will cycle from South Africa to Egypt unsupported with no money.

I am cycling up Africa, for no other reason than, I want to live my life like there is no tomorrow.

In order for us humans to be happy, we need a few things in life. Like love and acceptance, but we also need brain stimulation, change, challenge and something new otherwise our brains are like a record player playing the same song over and over. We lack all of these in our lives and we live these routine lives. I just got so tired of this and after I quit my job, a new world opened to me and I can say, since that day, my life started. After I quit my job I did some basic living. It was my first step trying to move away from the system we live in and there I met a friend that introduced me to this idea of cycling up Africa. Now my dreams are just expanding and getting bigger and bigger. I am just dreaming so much bigger dreams that I have ever dreamed and I am pursuing them with no fear. It becomes like a drug, and I just want more and more!! So I am going to cycle up Africa, with no money and literally rely on blessings. I am doing this to challenge my comfort zones and problem solve my way through on the spot. I don’t like to plan ahead, just deal with everything as it comes. I made a choice to live in the present. To do what your heart tells you, to follow it, and not to ignore it.

www.11themotion.com


I think it is incredible, and invigorating to hear about the people that have helped him so far. Really nice uplifting and inspirational stuff. The best part for me is all he asks is support and interest, never ever money! So if you have tthe time to do some reading, or even just to click like on his facebook the extra energy Im sure will help him on his way! I for one hope to read the story the whole way to Cairo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (16/2/15)

awesome read! always good to hear about people making a difference and helping total strangers on their path

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

